# Best Slicker Brush



## pauleady

This has probably been asked a thousand times before, but I am confused over what type of slicker brush I should be buying, small meduim, ball, pin, soft pin etc, etc?

There seem to be so many makes and types at various prices. We like to keep Bailey with longer hair, so can anyone please advise me the best type.

Thanks.


----------



## kendal

ok a slicker and a pin ball brush ar different pin ball are ok for puppies but not for older cockapoos. 

i have a veriety of slickers, just resently got a nice wee one out the pound shop it s small stiff pin slicker brush, try and get one that has a curve to it rather than one that is flat, i works better with the coat. i also love the les pooches brushes. 


a larger one is good but i think you nees a small one too so you can zone in on a praticular aria, dog has a matt. so get a large/medium and a small . you will work out which one you are more comfertable with, but you will use both at some point. also ger a comb.


----------



## Janev1000

Glad you posted this question Paul as I was going to do the same!

What do people think the best Les Pooches brush would be for a thicker, curlier coated cockapoo? He's getting quite poodley at the end of his back. Also would a Mars Coat King help to control the thickness of his coat?


----------



## Happyad

Easy the red les pooches. 
Matt breaker!
And if there are no matts it works as a slicker, simples!


----------

